# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  أوصاف الجنة وأهلها

## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سبحـــان الله وبحمــده سبحــان الله العظيـــم
مفتاح الجنة 
الجنة مفتاحها لا إله الا الله محمد رسول الله والأعمال الصالحة هى أسنانها التى بها يعمل هذا المفتاح
وأول من يدخلها سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد أن يشفع للمؤمنين بدخولها 
--->--<-->---<-->-----<-->----<-->-<-->---<-->--<---
أبوابــها 
وَسِيقَ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا رَبَّهُمْ إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ زُمَرًا حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءُوهَا وَفُتِحَتْ أَبْوَابُهَا وَقَالَ لَهُمْ خَزَنَتُهَا سَلاَمٌ عَلَيْكُمْ طِبْتُمْ فَادْخُلُوهَا خَالِدِينَ (سورة الزمر 73) 
أبواب الجنة ثمانية قيل أن أسماؤها والله اعلم
باب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو باب التوبة 
باب الصلاه
باب الصوم وهو باب الريان 
باب الزكاة 
باب الصدقه 
باب الحج والعمرة 
باب الجهاد 
باب الصله 
---->--<-->---<-->-----<-->----<-->-<-->---<-->--<---
درجات الجنة وغرفها 
والجنة درجات أعلاها الفردوس الأعلى وهو تحت عرش الرحمن جل وعلا ومنه تخرج أنهار الجنة الأربعة الرئيسية 
( نهر اللبن - نهر العسل - نهر الخمر - نهر الماء ) 
وأعلى مقام فى الفردوس الأعلى هو مـقام الوسيلة وهو مقام سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن سأل الله للرسول الوسيلة حلت له شفاعته صلى الله عليه وسـلم يوم القيامة 
ثم غرف أهل عليين وهى قصور متعددة الأدوار من الدر والجوهر تجرى من تحتها الأنهار يتراءون لأهل الجنة كما يرى الناس الكواكب والنجوم فى السماوات العلا 
وهى منزلة الأنبياء والشهداء والصابرين من أهل البلاء والأسقام والمتحابين فى الله 
وفى الجنة غرف من الجواهر الشفافة يرى ظاهرها من باطنها وهى لمن أطاب الكلام وأطعم الطعام وبات قائما والناس نيام 
ثم باقى أهل الدرجات وهى مائة درجة وأدناهم منزلة من كان له ملك مثل عشرة أمثال اغنى ملوك الدنيا 
--->--<-->---<-->-----<-->----<-->-<-->---<-->--<---
ذكر أسماء بعض أنهار الجنة وعيونها 
وللجنة أنهار وعيون تنبع كلها من الأنهار الأربعة الخارجة من الفردوس الأعلى وقد ورد ذكر أسماء بعضها فى القرآن الكريم والأحاديث الشريفة منها 
نهر الكوثر - 
وهو نهر أعطى لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فى الجنة ويشرب منه المسلمون فى الموقف يوم القيامة شربة لا يظمأون من بعدها أبدا بحمد الله وقد سميت احدى سور القرآن باسمه ووصفه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن حافتاه من قباب اللؤلؤ المجوف وترابه المسك وحصباؤه اللؤلؤ وماؤه أشد بياضا من الثلج وأحلى من السكر وآنيته من الذهب والفضه 
- نهر البيدخ 
وهو نهر يغمس فيه الشهداء فيخرجون منه كالقمر ليلة البدر وقد ذهب عنهم ما وجدوه من أذى الدنيا 
- نهر بارق 
وهو نـهرعلى بـاب الجــنة يجـلس عنـده الشـهداء فيأتـيهم رزقـهم من الجـنة بكرة وعشيا 
- عين تسنيم 
وهى أشرف شراب أهل الجنة وهو من الرحيق المختوم ويشربه المقربون صرفا ويمزج بالمسك لأهل اليمين 
- عين سلسبيل 
وهى شراب أهل اليمين ويمزج لهم بالزنجبيل 
- عين مزاجها الكافور 
وهى شراب الأبرار 
وجميعها أشٌربة لا تسكر ولا تصدع ولا تذهب العقل بل تملأ شاربيها سرورا ونشوة لا يعرفها أهل الدنيا يطوف عليهم بها ولدان مخلدون كأنهم لؤلؤا منثورا بكؤوس من ذهب وقوارير من فضه 
وطعام أهل الجنة من اللحم والطير والفواكه وكل ما اشتهت أنفسهم 
( لَهُمْ مَا يَشَاءُونَ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ ذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ ) 
سورة الزمر : 34 
--->--<-->---<-->-----<-->----<-->-<-->---<-->--<---
أشجار الجنة 
وجميعها سيقانها من الذهب وأوراقها من الزمرد الأخضر والجوهر وقد ذكر منها 
شجرة طوبى - 
قال عنها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنها تشبه شجرة الجوز وهي بالغة العظم فى حجمها وتتفتق ثمارها عن ثياب أهل الجنة فى كل ثمرة سبعين ثوبا ألوانا ألوان من السندس والأستبرق لم ير مثلها أهل الدنيا ينال منها المؤمن ما يشاء وعندها يجتمع أهل الجنة فيتذكرون لهو الدنيا فيبعث الله ريحا من الجنه تحرك تلك الشجرة بكل لهو كان فى الدنيا 
- سدرة المنتهى 
وهى شجرة عظيمة تحت عرش الرحمن ويخرج من أصلها أربعة أنهارويغشاها نور الله والعديد من الملائكه وهى مقام سيدنا ابراهيم عليه السلام ومعه اطفال المؤمنين الذين ماتوا وهم صغار يرعاهم كأب لهم جميعا وأوراقها تحمل علم الخلائق وما لا يعلمه الا الله سبحانه وتعالى وفى الجنة أشجارمن جميع ألوان الفواكه المعروفة فى الدنيا ليس منها الا الأسماء اما الجوهر فهو ما لا يعلمه الا الله 
وَبَشِّرِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ أَنَّ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ كُلَّمَا رُزِقُوا مِنْهَا مِنْ ثَمَرَةٍ رِزْقاً قَالُوا هَذَا الَّذِي رُزِقْنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَأُتُوا بِهِ مُتَشَابِهاً وَلَهُمْ فِيهَا أَزْوَاجٌ مُطَهَّرَةٌ وَهُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ 
سورة البقرة 25 
وقد ذكر من ثمار الجنة 
التين العنب الرمان الطلح البلح السدر 
وجميع ما خلق الله تبارك وتعالى لأهل الدنيا من ثمار 
-><--><--><--><--><-
صفة أهل الجنة 
الرجــــال 
يبعث الله الرجال من اهل الجنة على صورة أبيهم آدم جردا مردا مكحلين فى الثالثة والثلاثين من العمر على مسحة وصورة يوسف وقلب أيوب ولسان محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام 
وقد أنعم الله عليهم بتمام الكمال والجمال والشباب لا يموتون ولا ينامون 
النســــاء 
ونساء الجنة صنفان 
الحور العين 
الحور العين : وهن خلق مخلوقات لأهل الجنة وصفهن الله تبارك وتعالى فى كتابه العزيز بأنهن كَأَنَّهُنَّ الْيَاقُوتُ وَالْمَرْجَانُ 
سورة الرحمن 58 
كَأَمْثَالِ اللُّؤْلُؤِ الْمَكْنُونِ 
سورة الواقعة 23 
كَأَنَّهُنَّ بَيْضٌ مَكْنُونٌ 
سورة الصافات 49 
وهن نساء نضرات جميلات ناعمات لو أن واحدة منهن اطلعت على أهل الأرض لأضاءت الدنيا وماعليها وللمؤمن منهن ما لا يعد ولا يحصى 
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام ان السحابة لتمر بأهل الجنة فيسألونها أن تمطرهم كواعب أترابا فتمطرهم ما يشاءون من الحور العين 
نساء الدنيا المؤمنات 
اللاتى يدخلهن الله الجنة برحمته 
وهؤلاء هن ملكات الجنة وهن اشرف وأفضل واكمل وأجمل من الحور العين 
وفى حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأم سلمة رضى الله عنها أن فضل نساء الدنيا على الحور العين كفضل ظاهر الثوب على بطانته وقد أعد الله لهن قصورا ونعيما ممدودا أعطاهن الله شبابا دائما وجمالا لم تره عين من قبل 
الغلمان 
وهم خلق من خلق الجنة وهم خدم الجنة الصغار يطوفون على أهل الجنة بالطعام والشراب وقائمين على خدمتهم 
وهم من تمام النعيم لأهل الجنة فرؤيتهم وحدها دون خدمتهم من المسرة 
( وَيَطُوفُ عَلَيْهِمْ وِلْدَانٌ مُخَلَّدُونَ إِذَا رَأَيْتَهُمْ حَسِبْتَهُمْ لُؤْلُؤاً مَنْثُوراً ) 
سورة الإنسان 19 
المولودون فى الجنة 
وهذه رحمة لمن حرم الأنجاب فى الدنيا واذا أشتهى أحد من أهل الجنة الولد 
أعطاه الله برحمته كما يشاء 
( لَهُمْ مَا يَشَاءُونَ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ ذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ ) 
سورة الزمر : 34 
منقول
اللهم اجعلنا من ورثة جنتك وأهلا لنعمتك وأسكنا قصورها برحمتك وارزقنا فردوسك الأعلى حنانا منك ومنا و ان لم نكن لها أهلا فليس لنا من العمل ما يبلغنا هذا الأمل الا حبك وحب رسولك صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وصحبـه أجمعين إلى يوم الدين  والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## أندلسية

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع ...جدااااااااااا  ا جميل

----------


## الحضرمية

قمة في الروعة جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك 
أسأل الله العظيم أن يدخلنا الجنة بسلامٍ امنين  ويجمعنا فيها وأن يلبسنا من لباس أهل الجنة أن يشربنا من شراب أهل الجنة وأن يطعمنا من طعام أهل الجنة وأن يزوجنا من أهل الجنة آمــــين آمــــين آمــــين

----------


## أم يزن الزعبي

الله يجزيكي الخير على هالمعلومات واسأل الله ان يجعلنا من سكانها وان يغفر لنا ويبارك لكي بأولادك .

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

اللهم اجعلنا من أهل الجنة..جزيتن خيرا.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

اللهم آمين
اللهم اجعلنا من الموفقين بدخولها من غير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب اللهم آمين آمين آمين.

----------

